# Wheelchair-Bound Anglers . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Tommy,

Have you ever thought about developing casting methods to teach wheelchair-bound anglers ?

I think it would be interesting to have a "hun event" at Tournaments, where casters would compete while seated in a wheelchair.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Brighton or beach cast will work.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ez2cdave said:


> I think it would be interesting to have a "hun event" at Tournaments, where casters would compete while seated in a wheelchair.


Typo = I meant "fun event" . . .


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

hi, after injuring my neck,one side effect was strength in my right arm was diminished. This made a big difference even though i am a lefty. after rehab,all rods over 7 foot are no longer used.Spin rods and reels nixed for surf because of distance. in close i cast one handed,,far two handed.I have switched to a 7 foot ISCA 1170 med shakespeare and a black max spooled with 10 lb.(most of the time) . After trying out many casts i settled on the side arm cast...believe me it works....great distance...I think the side arm cast would preform well for some one casting from a wheelchair.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

HStew said:


> hi, after injuring my neck,one side effect was strength in my right arm was diminished. This made a big difference even though i am a lefty. after rehab,all rods over 7 foot are no longer used.Spin rods and reels nixed for surf because of distance. in close i cast one handed,,far two handed.I have switched to a 7 foot ISCA 1170 med shakespeare and a black max spooled with 10 lb.(most of the time) . After trying out many casts i settled on the side arm cast...believe me it works....great distance...I think the side arm cast would preform well for some one casting from a wheelchair.


HStew,

Since you have first-hand experience, have you thought about maybe doing a tutorial ? 

Perhaps, others in a similar situation could add their thoughts, too ?

Tight Lines !


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Google David Vicary Backcasting that could be easily adapted to a person in a wheelchair, mainly upper body strength and arm strength.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJhgITTRLE0


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

I've seen you throw that cast Tom down around ramp 43.....kinda like a reverse pendulum.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

ez2cdave
hoping this helps....and for those not in a wheelchair ..you can use a chair and maybe anyone has ideas join in. I am lefty but bat righty..so sitting at a slight angle to surf(surf 12 oclock...you at 1 oclock) with arms at a batting level and at position 5 or 5:30 , place right hand at reel..and left hand at butt end of rod..swing foward and release at at about 1 oclock ending swing at 12 oclock or there abouts. just got back from out of town is reason your post was not answered earlier.


----------

